# Remove status bar clock?



## anthraxnfs (Mar 28, 2012)

Verizon gs3 running cleanrom le4..is there any way to remove the status bar clock w/o have to decompile, edit, and recompile systemui apk? Say maybe a zip to flash or any other ideas? I have been looking around and trying options to no avail. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

anthraxnfs said:


> Verizon gs3 running cleanrom le4..is there any way to remove the status bar clock w/o have to decompile, edit, and recompile systemui apk? Say maybe a zip to flash or any other ideas? I have been looking around and trying options to no avail. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Flash cm10 and you can easily hide it.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm afraid you have to decompile stuff to disable it. Cm10 just added the option to hide it but before that I was doing it myself by decompiling the classes.dex file and editing the smalli. If you post yours I could probably do it for you.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> I'm afraid you have to decompile stuff to disable it. Cm10 just added the option to hide it but before that I was doing it myself by decompiling the classes.dex file and editing the smalli. If you post yours I could probably do it for you.


 now I'm not the original poster but I find this very useful, I'm on beans build 4...What would I have to post for your assistance if possible?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> now I'm not the original poster but I find this very useful, I'm on beans build 4...What would I have to post for your assistance if possible?


The systemui.apk that's located in the system/apps folder.


----------



## anthraxnfs (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the systemui.apk from cleanrom5 LE 4 that I would like the status bar clock removed. Much much appreciated!

http://db.tt/jqtyJPiM


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> The systemui.apk that's located in the system/apps folder.


I hope it's not asking for too much...thanks though it's really appreciated!  here's the link http://db.tt/qRsenXdQ


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

anthraxnfs said:


> I hope it's not asking for too much...thanks though it's really appreciated!  here's the link http://db.tt/qRsenXdQ


K I'll try to do it tomorrow or when I get home Sunday.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

anthraxnfs said:


> I hope it's not asking for too much...thanks though it's really appreciated!  here's the link http://db.tt/qRsenXdQ


Sorry it took so long to get back to you but this is odexed and won't work


----------



## anthraxnfs (Mar 28, 2012)

Just realized that the new KOC mods ver 2.4 offers the option to remove the clock from status bar..for both odexed and deodexed. Thanks for all your input!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818800


----------

